# MBTA Chief “Vows” to darken “his Department



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Below is a video of chief Green of the MBTA Transit police calling "veteran preference an issue" he furthermore states "his department being 74% Caucasian is ridiculous" furthermore he says he "wants to darken it up" chief Green of the transit police is a racist and he violates his own conducts of standards policy as well as mbta policies in this video. How can a police chief so openly make these comments and the media not report on it? As a personal message to chief green. Chief Green just because you write your own policies does not mean you can break them. These riots across America are about "police abusing there power" chief green you have and continue to abuse your police power and your position.

Joel Cleary


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Chief, put on sunglasses.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Priceless......................
Perhaps this guy and Chief Mike Shaw can resign together and start their own consulting firm.............Traitors!
*


----------

